# Calcium Supplement for snails



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a nice Appple Snail that has some fractures in his shell. Can I put a dime sized piece of Cuttlebone in my HOB to supplement Calcium?

The tank is a 40B, dirted. Will that affect the water in a negative way?

Thanks!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It shouldn't impact water parameters too much in that much water. If anything, it could raise TDS slightly. (Were your tank 2.5gal, it'd be a different story and hardness could be impacted)

But you can drop the cuttlebone directly into the tank so the snail can feed on it.

Spinach and kale are also great for snail shells.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Can I just clip the spinach and/or kale in the tank?

I've been using zuccini (for my otos as well)


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep. Blanch it to break down the cell walls first and then just put in the tank like you would zucchini. Clipping it can be convenient, as it'll be less likely to blow around in any current you've got.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Yep. Blanch it to break down the cell walls first and then just put in the tank like you would zucchini. Clipping it can be convenient, as it'll be less likely to blow around in any current you've got.



Fantastic, thank you!


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Get some veggie sticks with calcium from somewhatshocked, snails love them.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Believe it or not, people use tums to help with additional calcium, too.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

rodcuda said:


> Get some veggie sticks with calcium from somewhatshocked, snails love them.


:thumbsup: my fish go crazy for them too! It's a battle to get any to the snails - lol


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I use oyster shell calcium tablets. 1/2 tab per 10 gallons, snails swarm it and it's gone the next day. Shrimp love it too!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I appreciate the kind words, folks.

However, it's way simpler than buying fancy foods when it comes to snails (especially if one already has goodies on-hand).

Cuttlebone works wonders. Calcium tabs as ravensgate recommends are nice. And spinach/kale are always solid failsafes. 

I've even used bits of eggshell on occasion, though I don't recommend that. Gets too messy even when cleaned appropriately.


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

Google "snail jello". Its a homemade concoction of babyfood, fishfood, calcium supplement, and agar. There are several recipes out there.

BTW, Caltrate has a different calcium source than other supplements like Tums. It doesnt fall apart as fast in water.


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

i vote spinach and kale. easy to blanch and I think you get other benefits for the snails from them other than calcium


----------



## Koro-chan (Mar 30, 2012)

Will the calcium additives raise the gh?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Depends on the additive. Powdered calcium? Probably going to raise hardness. Tablet from the pharmacy section? Possibly. Cuttlebone? It's hit or miss. Kale or spinach? Likely not.

It all depends on how large a volume of water you're working with and how much of the particular additive you're using. Tank parameters should also be factored in there, as well.


----------

